# driving in different state



## eggmanchris (Sep 8, 2015)

I couldn't find anything about this on the lyft website. I drive in California but was wondering if I could drive for Lyft (or the dark side) when in different a different state.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

eggmanchris said:


> I couldn't find anything about this on the lyft website. I drive in California but was wondering if I could drive for Lyft (or the dark side) when in different a different state.


I'm in California also. I used to split my time between two homes in Palm Springs, and Las Vegas until 2010 -- but still go to Vegas often. With the recent approval of Lyft and Uber in Nevada -- I thought about dual driving in both. I asked LYFT -- they said NOPE, can't do it. HOWEVER if I wanted to permanently move my account from Palm Springs to Las Vegas they would do that -- ONE TIME!

On the other hand -- I'm not sure it would be stopped -- I have a friend who vacations out of state and she turned on drive mode in the state she was in. She didn't take any fares as she wasn't sure of the area.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I tried to drive in a different state and got a small window, "You are not authorized to drive in this location".

Even with a new phone number, you'll get flagged on the background check or the vehicle ID or both.

I was going to spend a month in the South this winter, don't know why I can't drive a few days while I'm there... oh well.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i would prefer it be not allowed to drive outside your market. here in charleston, every asshole in columbia drives down here on the weekend because unless there's a home game at usc, there's no reason to drive in columbia. it does a diservice to the travelling public and local drivers. HEY COLUMBIA DRIVERS: STAY THE **** HOME IN THE ARMPIT OF THE SOUTH.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i was able to turn on my app in another state before.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

read somewhere you can ride share if you are driving across country so how is that different than driving in another state? Here in Va. I know drivers that go to DC on week ends to make money


----------

